# mlmmj and postfix owner problem



## Nomad-71 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi! I am trying to install mail/mlmmj using official documentation and receiving following error message:


```
Command died with status 1:
    "/usr/local/bin/mlmmj-recieve". Command output: Have to invoke either as
    root or as the user owning listdir
```

My mmjm main.cf part looks like: 


```
mlmmj   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
    flags=DORhu user=mlmmj argv=/usr/local/bin/mlmmj-recieve -F -L /var/spool/mlmmj/$nexthop/
```
Related folders:


```
ls -l /var/spool/ |grep mlmmj
drwxr-xr-x   3 mlmmj     mlmmj     512 Apr 17 15:29 mlmmj

ls -l /var/spool/mlmmj/         
total 2
drwxr-xr-x  15 root  mlmmj  512 Apr 17 15:29 announce
```

Any ideas what can be wrong here?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## moki (Aug 21, 2012)

Your */var/spool/mlmmj/announce/* is owned by *root*, but you invoke /usr/local/bin/mlmmj-recieve as user *mlmmj*. If you chown the directory (including files and subdirectories), it should work.

// MOKI


----------

